# For your enjoyment; trailer to Twenty Sixteen



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, my oldest son saw 2016 yesterday in Atlanta....he called me and said we have got to get that Muslim out of the Whitehouse....he said it was imperative.....I said I know. God help us.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bet his ga peach liked it too, bet she liked Ann Romney as well, reminded me of l bush who was always the most gracious, elegant woman, fitting to be first lady....ALWAYS proud to be an American! Just finished watching Ryan on tv....I like that guy....condi rice was great as well.....I think her coming out early was a holdover from the bush years, they were known to be very punctual, a bit of a snub to NBC as well, as if to say, I operate on my time....not your time! Good for her


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Bet his ga peach liked it too, bet she liked Ann Romney as well, reminded me of l bush who was always the most gracious, elegant woman, fitting to be first lady....ALWAYS proud to be an American! Just finished watching Ryan on tv....I like that guy....condi rice was great as well.....I think her coming out early was a holdover from the bush years, they were known to be very punctual, a bit of a snub to NBC as well, as if to say, I operate on my time....not your time! Good for her


Condi is a first class, super intelligent American. I wanted her to run with Romney.....hated that she decided not to get involved early on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Too much of a tie back to Bush if Condi ran with Mitt. The moron vote is going to Obama no doubt, but not everyone drank the Koolaid and some of the un-decided actually believe most of the current problems are Bush's fault but still hold Obama to blame for not fixing said problems, I guess you'd call that the semi-moron vote.


----------

